# A Record Breaking Weekend!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys, 

I just wanted to come on to say thank you to each and every one of you that has placed an order with us, and in particular this weekend!!!

We have recieved over 100 orders this weekend which is fantastic so again thank you. 

Not much else to say really, but it makes the long days and longer nights and the open days all worth it with the support you have shown!

Johnny "feeling all warm inside" Opolis.


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

In the short time i've known of your company you've been nothing but a pleasure to purchase from and have pointed my brother and his new Golf R32 in your direction for all his cleaning needs.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

That is simply superb news - massive well done to the whole Clean and Shiny crew, I think it's fair to say detailing is going ballastic in the UK at the moment!


----------



## Scott G (Apr 4, 2006)

Another big well done to C&S - Gerat service & lots of top quality products at very resonable prices with the DW discount - every little helps!! :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats great news mate:thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Good on ya Johnny! You deserve it mate.


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

have to admit the service is great, any threads posted on forums im on asking for a product nrmally end up with me postinga link to your site, do you do commision??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent news, and to be honest, I'm not surprised going on the service I have received from you whenever I have ordered - its always been first class, so keep up the great work! Nice one! :thumb:


----------

